# Quand elle faillit



## Voce

Salve a tutti!

Sono alle prese con un articolo sulla spiritualità della tennista Serena Williams.

Ad un certo punto una responsabile dell'Università Neumann di Philadelphia dice di lei:

«Je sais que *quand elle faillit*, qu’elle est critiquée ou qu’elle jure sur le cours, elle prend sur elle».

La frase del testo è esattamente così, ma mi lascia molto perplesso e non mi pare del tutto corretta.
In ogni caso è quella che devo tradurre e ho provato a farlo come segue:

“So che *quando fallisce*, viene criticata o impreca sul campo, se ne assume la responsabilità”.

Mi rimane qualche dubbio sulla correttezza della mia interpretazione e gradirei le vostre opinioni in merito.

Grazie sin d'ora.


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao Voce,
Difatti c'è un errore nella coniugazione del verbo "faillir", che dovrebbe essere all'indicativo presente, il qual verbo è così poco usato (non ne ricordavo la forma) che l'autore ha sbagliato. La tua traduzione mi sembra dunque esatta.
Un caro saluto.


----------



## Voce

Grazie mille, Matoupaschat!
Buona giornata!
Voce


----------



## epoqueepique

Du lien donné par matoupaschat:
*Présent*
je faux
tu faux
il faut
nous faillons
vous faillez
ils faillent

C'est vrai que la conjugaison réglementaire est celle-là. Mais personne ne l'utilise...jamais! 

La langue parlée a adopté *je faillis, tu faillis, il faillit*...puis pour les personnes du pluriel on trouvera une autre formule synonyme (car faillissons, faillissez et faillissent ne sonnent pas bien en français).

Pour un Français donc, la phrase telle que citée par Voce est tout à fait normale et ne pose aucun problème. Et la traduction par


Voce said:


> “So che *quando fallisce*, viene criticata o impreca sul campo, se ne assume la responsabilità”.


est parfaite .


----------



## bearded

Salve
Trattandosi di una tennista, forse ''quand elle faillit'' si potrebbe tradurre con _quando perde._


----------



## epoqueepique

Mais...ce serait réducteur de traduire *faillir* par *perdre*.
Car la joueuse peut faillir sans perdre: faillir dans ses attaques, faillir dans sa technique, faillir dans sa concentration, faillir dans son comportement...sans pour autant perdre la partie. Elle peut aussi faillir et perdre.
*Faillir *comprend à la fois les notions de *faute* et de *faiblesse*.


----------



## bearded

En général t'as raison, epoqueepique, toutefois je pense qu'  ''elle est critiquée'' surtout lorsqu'elle perd. Pour moi, ça c'est la faillite essentiellement: le contraire du succès. Elle faillit = elle n'obtient pas le résultat voulu.  Apres tout, c'est le résultat qui compte.
(Je peux bien me tromper, naturellement).


----------



## epoqueepique

L'auteur aurait facilement pu choisir d'écrire _Mais quand elle perd _(...) Elle a choisi le verbe faillir qui est plus élégant et plus riche de sens, et qui stimule l'imagination du lecteur.
Mais attention: cette phrase qui a été prononcée aux Etats-Unis, pourrait bien déjà être une traduction de l'anglo-saxon! Dans ce cas, _Quand elle faillit _pourrait être une traduction de _When she_ _fails, _et dans ce cas c'est _perdre _ou plutôt_ échouer_ qui s'impose!


----------

